# Recommendations for First Kayak



## MDFisherman12 (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm looking for suggestions. Open to anything. I am 6'1", about 215. Looking to spend a max of $1000.

I'm looking at buying sometime within the next few weeks. So far, the Tarpon 120 angler and Ride 135 angler have caught my eye. I like the set up better than the Trident series.

Initially, I plan on using it on the Severn River, Patuxent/Jug Bay, Magothy, ponds/lakes that I currently only fish from the shoreline. Eventually, I might venture into the bay, but I don't think I would feel comfortable until I convince some friends to come along, meet some new people, or gain A LOT of experience. The first 5-10 times out will probably be more safety training and experimental. I am looking to catch anything bluegill/crappie up to blues/stripers. Just looking for some fun.

Based on reviews, it seems like the Ride 135 has much more capacity and the ability to be a drier ride if you get into some chop. I'm not sure if all the talk about stability means that it might run significantly slower than the tarpon 120. Another advantage I have seen is that on a small pond, it seems as though a child could actually ride somewhat comfortably with an adult on the Ride 135 in calm conditions (based on pictures I have seen).

The tarpon 120 seems like it would be great for ponds/lakes, patuxent and areas where there is a little less chop. I am just worried that even a mildly windy day will be a wet ride on bigger waters. I'm not sure if anyone has any experience running this on the bay in ~1 ft. waves.

ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE HELPFUL.

Thanks,
-Pat


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Hope I can help but ya got a few things confused..*

The Tunnel hull on the ride acutauly makes it a weter ride in stiff chop. It creates hull slap which gets you wet. The V hull of the Tarpon cuts threw the chop and pushes it off to the sides were you get less wet. Capacity is the difference in the two boats.. and standability...and speed the tarpon is faster and better in wind and chop...hope this helps.. I'm 5 10 200 and I'm in a Tarpon If I were 225 or better I'd be in a ride... Hope this helps. JAM

PS I use my 120 Tarpon on Diamond Shoals and many spots in the Atlantic Ocean as well as the Pamlico Sound, she has neve seen fresh water in its life... JAM


----------



## MDFisherman12 (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up. Obviously, I have a lot to learn. i guess I was basing a lot of my "assuming" on reviews from people that list themselves at 240+ lbs. They always talk about how great the Ride is and how the Tarpon sits way too low in the water by the time they get in with gear. I just lost about 20 lbs. and plan on losing another 15-20 throughout the summer, so maybe I can now get into the Tarpon and not be scared of sitting a little low in the water.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

If you're going to be in open water, and plan on paddling some distance, wouldn't you want a longer Kayak? 14', 15', 16'. A Tarpon 160 perhaps?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Bigger for open water Bays*

but Big Surf re-entrys are a biach in longer yaks.... 12 6 can be manipulated in a wave longer ones back end comes around and its all over.... JAM


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Jam,
Since you know a lot about Tarpon. What do think about the Tarpon 14, in terms of speed. One of my nephews is 6'3" 215lb. Is T14 a bit too small for him in 2 foot high wave?
He will be fishing only when he is with me. The kayak will be my spare.

Joe


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

*Jam*

It's time to try the tarpon in some freshwater this summer.


----------



## MDFisherman12 (Aug 7, 2005)

Sounds like I am caught in between two types of kayaks. I don't plan on using it in the surf/ocean at any time mostly due to drive time and access. My initial use would be isolated to ponds, small lakes, tidal/nontidal rivers. It sounds like a Tarpon 120 would be solid for those uses. However, stepping up after 1-2 years of experience to take it out on the Chesapeake Bay would be pushing it.

I guess I am looking for an all around kayak for use everywhere BUT the surf/ocean. I'm wondering if this could downsize the necessary length. Sorry, I wasn't so clear the first time and limited it to a few choices. I am looking to buy it on a website that has fishing packages available that have PFD, paddle, paddle leash, and kayak for a reasonable price. They just happen to have the Ride, Tarpon120, and Trident13 on there right now. They look like a good starter kit and they are slightly rigged. I'm thinking if I got the Trident13, I would want to add a Scotty rod holder on the right side of the kayak eventually. I'm just not sure if I like the Rod pod right in my cockpit area. I'm assuming that is mostly for use by surf anglers anyways.

Let me know if I should step outside of those "package deals" if you think something else might fit my needs better. BTW, Until I get necessary clothing and extra gear, I only plan on using this thing in Maryland in warm weather/warm water 3-4 months out of the year. I'm a very strong swimmer, but I just don't trust having my body hit the water when the air or water reaches a certain temperature.

THANKS for the help so far. I'm pretty sure everybody on here will help me pull the trigger on a kayak sometime soon.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Joe I would say 140 would be great for him*

As long as he is not into the stand up thing....I got the shorter one for re-entry on big waves...

120 would be fine as I use it both sound and Ocean friends of mine use it in fresh... Big fan of wilderness....JAM


----------



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Ditto on the longer kayak means harder for surf. Coming back in last year about 5 times in waist high waves wasn't fun at all.

Front end turns, your perpendicular with the wave, and there you go.....


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

MDfisherman,
I just recognized that you mentioned you will fish Severn River, Patuxent/Jug Bay, Magothy, and Solomons Island (in the future). I fish primarily MD water from Bay Bridge to Point Lookout, and Potomac River. All my MD friends fish places you described and the Chesapeake Bay. Soon you will fish under the Bay Bridge (starting from) and all over the Bay. You will find a plenty of people you can go out with. 
With 1,000 dollars you can find a good complete kayak set with FF, Paddle, PFD and even rudder.

Have you tried "Kayak fishing angler" forum at TidalFish.com? Most of the TidalFish kayak fishing members fish the places you will fish. Some of them will fish with you in the upper bay. I will fish with you in the open water.

BTW,
It is hard to put or figure out where to put rod holder on Trident models. OK designers goofed on this part, I think.
If you buy an OK then buy a regular model than Trident. Another problem I noticed on Trident model was that FF got submerged in the water when the waves wash over the kayak. Wash-over happens a lot in real world.

Joe


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

You can demo a the Tarpon 120, 140, 160 and Ride at Annapolis Canoe and Kayak in Annapolis in Spa creek. It's like $10-20 an hour to demo and the price go towards a purchase of new kayak if you decide to buy one. The Tarpon 120 and 140 are both great for ponds\lakes\rivers\bays. I would spend the extra money for the Tarpon 140 for the extra room and speed of the Tarpon 140. I would save my money and not buy a rigged angler model and would just rig it yourself one you decide where and what kind of rod holders you want on the kayak.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I fish 3 yaks in my guide service; the Tarpon 160, Tarpon 140, and Ride 135.

The Ride is for folks who are worried tehy'll tip over and for stand up fishing. In big wind and big chop it's a wet ride (sorry for the pun). Hull slap gives you a face full of spray.

The Tarpons are for people more comfortable in yaks and covering longer distances. I rarely take a client more than 3 miles total in the Ride, we'll do 5-7 or more in the Tarpon boats.

The seats and slide trax in the Tarpon have the Ride beat hands down. Mounting accessories is a breeze, the adjustablity of the seat makes a day on the water all day comfortable.

If you were only doing protected water fishing I'd tell you to take a look at the Commander 120. It's a great boat. Comfortable, light, pretty quick for it's length, great tracking, the list goes on and on. It is NOT however a great choice for big water and I'd never take on beyond the breakers.

Instead of buying an angler package, save some $$ and mount your own rod holders and anchor trolley. Your retailer will most likely ut you a break when you buy accessories along with the yak.

You said you're a strong swimmer. Great, but WEAR YOUR PFD ANYWAY!!!!!
The ACA study of canoe and kayak fatalaties from 1996-2002 showed that over 75% were not wearing PFDs when they died.


----------



## MDFisherman12 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Thanks for all the responses*

Thanks for all the information and help deciding.

I have it narrowed down to the Ride 135 and the Tarpon 140. 

I'll run through the list of nearby places I plan on taking it and determine how many are suitable for the potential standing and sight fishing ("farm" ponds for LM bass, etc.) and how many will require running in a little chop for any more than 3-4 miles over the course of 4 hours or so.

I'm sure I will end up buying additional kayaks in the future, so I'm not too worried about choosing either one. The wife will need something eventually once she gets tired of picnicing on the shoreline.

Thanks for the help,
-Pat


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Another thing you're gonna want to consider is if you need a rudder. The longer the kayak then most likely you'll want a rudder to help turn and it's really helpful if you are drift fishing in current around bridge pilings. The disadvantages of the rudder are it adds weight to your kayak and adds another $150-200 to the price of the kayak. I had a rudder on my Tarpon 140, but you probably don't need it, especially if you are going to spend a lot of time pond fishing. But it's still helpful if there is a breeze pushing you and don't want to pick up the paddle to change direction. You can always add the rudder later if you want to save some money now and then decide it would be nice to have a rudder later.


----------



## MDFisherman12 (Aug 7, 2005)

Went with the Ride due to my size and expectation of fishing ponds/lakes for bass more often than saltwater. I like the stability and the potential to actually stand up and sight fish while on calmer waters.

Thanks for the help deciding. Give me some time, and I will probably see some people out in the larger waters.

Thanks,
-Pat


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got a Ride 135 and it does very well for me! I'm 6' 2" and 240lbs. Handles the surf, breakers, and rollers just fine! Think about it...you're in a kayak only a few inches above the water- YOU'RE GONNA GET A LITTLE WET. I stand in mine and site cast and have no probs at all.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

MDfisherman12 i'm not far from you let me know when you want to get on the water and i'll show you around. allways good to have company


----------



## MDFisherman12 (Aug 7, 2005)

Sounds good Surfnsam. I will need to get my feet wet (literally) before I really get active on the fishing. I'm thinking about skipping out on this weekend just due to the heavier than normal boat traffic I expect. Partying power boat users on a holiday weekend probably don't mix well with a first time kayaker.

Thanks,
-Pat


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

At 6'1 and 215lbs you would be fine in a Ride.

It is slower, then the Tarpon and it has a little more hull slap.

But truthfully, at your size you won't be that slow and the hull slap isn't that bad..

This coming from a 6'2 and 218lb guy that has had his Ride in every enviroment imaginable and the worse currents and swell most could think about being in open ocean. Small or large yak--long paddles come with muscle endurance.

Smaller individuals can stand in narrower yaks..But, being able to stand and site cast, when ability and conditions allow..Is the Heat..

I've hooked and landed several species of smallller fish standing--all were a blast,compared to sitting. And, I've hooked 3 cobes, while standing. If you were sitting beside me..I'd hand ya a serious beatdown, cause I'd see the fish 3 times sooner standing, then a person sitting..

However..at the end of the day..you should demo a few and see what you think.


----------

